# Sites close to Munich.



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Can anyone recomend any stellpatz (preferred) or campingplatz with easy reach of Munich city centre either by Bus, U Bahn, Regio Railways.

We will be staying at Garmisch-Partischekirchen, but getting the train into Munich expensive for two return tickets and also takes a sizable chunk of time out of a day excursion. so thought it better to move close to Munich.


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

hi, try this link out
http://www.campercontact.nl/out.php?url=www.allianz-arena.de

The campercontact.nl site is great as long as you have google translater

Nigel


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Zozzer,

Here's a few Stellplatz in the Munchen area.

E11.4989 N48.088	
MÜNCHEN Autohaus Christl [P/Ve/T/-]

E11.5646 N48.141	
MÜNCHEN Neue Messe Service-Center Paul-Henri-Spaak-Str (nurzur Messe CBR) [-/Ve/T/-]

E11.5908 N48.2718	
UNTERSCHLEISSHEIM Dea-Autoport Lautenschlager [P/Ve/T/-]

E11.60669 N48.16376	
MÜNCHEN Gyßlingstr im Engl.Garten [P]

E11.61611 N48.13694
MÜNCHEN Einsteinstr.168 ?[P]

This will help to decipher the codes.

GERMAN - Bedeutung der [Buchstaben] im Overlay:
ENGLISH - Meaning of the letters in the POI:

Note: There is no mention of 'P' anywhere so I assume it means Parking

VE = Sanistation gegen Gebühr z.B. Saniservice 3 in 1 oder MKM
VE = Sanistation against fee for example Saniservice 3 in 1 or MKM

Ve = Sanistation Versorgung gegen Gebühr / Entsorgung frei z.B. Holiday-Clean
Ve = Sanistation provision against fee / disposal freely for example Holiday Clean

W = Frischwasser / Wasserhahn
W = Fresh water / water tap

B = Bodeneinlass / Abwasser
B = Ground entrance / sewage

S = Strom
S = Current

T = Toiletten
T = Toilets

D = Duschmöglichkeit
D = Shower possibility

g = Stellplatzgebühr bis 8€
g = Charge under 8€

G = Stellplatzgebühr über 8€
G = Charge over 8€

I can't vouch for them as they are some of the info that I have collected.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

You used to be able to get a Bavaria pass for the trains for about 5 euros each for a day which may be worth investagating.
Mittenwald is worth a visit if you have not been before


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

You used to be able to get a Bavaria pass for the trains for about 5 euros each for a day which may be worth investagating.
Mittenwald is worth a visit if you have not been before


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Expanding on Nigels post, the Stellplatz is at the Allianz Arena just to the north of the city on Werner-Heisenberg-Allee with 110 places and costs €15 p/n.
Not available on match days or during the Oktoberfest.

Listed as an official stellplatz in the Promobil Stellplatz book...

>Promobil Link<

>Allianz arena website<

>Location Map<

Pete


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions.

I like the the look of the Allianz Arena, it's a bit pricey at 15 euro, but with the U-bahn straigt into the centre it more than compensates.


----------

